# Upcoming San Diego Century



## 1Fliprider (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm not too familiar with this area of SD and I could not get a definite answer from the organizers. 

Does this route seem like it would be over 10,000 ft of climbing?

Asking because I wanted to do it fixed and was trying to compare it to the Solvang Century.

http://www.encinitasrace.com/sdc/


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I sure hope not! I was considering riding it, but that's a ton of climbing (for a newbie road rider like myself). Honestly can't help out with exact climbing, but San Diego can be pretty hilly. There shouldn't be a ton of straight up and down. I'd think it'd be more undulating.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I've done the Del Dios sections.. that's a very nice route, scenic and fun, not too much climbing. The route up by Lake Hodges is a little grinder but not steep, just steady I'm planning to do either the Del Sur or Dos Picos route. I have no experience riding a fix, though I've been riding singlespeed MTBs for 7 years now. I would think the century on a fix would be an asskicker for sure, but it would all depend on fitness and experience, I guess.


----------

